# Uiterlijk > Esthetische ingrepen >  Ultra contouring

## cuub007

hoi ,kan iemand me vertellen wat ongeveer de kosten zijn van ultra contouring,
alvast bedankt

----------


## figaro

Hallo, ik wil dit ook graag weten. Kan iemand zijn ervaringen en het (blijvende) resultaat ervan meedelen met ons?

----------

